# Hope everyone had a great Halloween



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi All

Hope everyone had a great Halloween. It was awesome here (many tot's)..good time had by all. 

As I had stated in an earlier post this was my last Halloween at this address. Now that the divorce is pretty much a done deal I am moving out this weekend. So until I buy another computer this will be my last post for a short time. On the bright side...I am renting a house so......heheh Halloween 2007 will be in the planning stages soon.  

Thanks everyone for your support...this is really a great family that grew here.

Rod aka wolfen manor


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hang in there, Rod, and best wishes to you. Hope to see you around here soon!


----------

